# onMouseOver in Layer?



## Avariel (13. Mai 2002)

Tag zusammen,

Ich hab für mein Menü versucht, eine Tabelle mit 1px breite zu basteln. Da mir die übliche Sache mit zwei Tabellen ineinander usw... zu kompliziert schien, hab ich mir selbst was anderes ausgedacht:
Ich habs einfach komplett mit Layern gemacht, also einen Layer so groß wie das Menü, und dann für jeden Menüpunkt einen weiteren Layer einfach 1px kleiner. 
Das Problem dabei ist, das ich das Teil mit onMouseOver und onMouseOut verwenden will. In meiner alten Tabelle hab ich das einfach in den <td>-Tag reingeschrieben, aber wie soll ich das bei Layern machen?

Thx
Avariel


----------



## Bomber (13. Mai 2002)

<div onMouseOver=""></div>


----------



## Avariel (23. Mai 2002)

Falls das heißen soll, ich solls in den Div-Tag schreiben: Hab ich versucht, funktioniert nicht. Er ignorierts komplett.


----------



## Dario Linsky (23. Mai 2002)

du könntest in dem layer eine tabelle (border="0" height="100%" width="100%" onMouseOver="...") einfügen. nicht wirklich elegant, aber es sollte funktionieren.  

oder du definierst den ganzen layer als link und benutzt styles wie a:hover, etc. aber ich glaub kaum, dass das letzte klappt.  


regrets,
wicked


----------



## Avariel (23. Mai 2002)

Funktioniert leider alles nicht wirklich gut  
Naja, wenn das so viel Aufwand ist, lass ich das mit den Layern lieber und schau mal ob ich die Variante mit verschachtelten Tabellen kapier


----------



## Dario Linsky (23. Mai 2002)

also bei mir geht das. oder ich hab dich falsch verstanden. 

beispiel:

```
<html>
<head>
	<title>test</title>
</head>

<body bgcolor="#FFFFFF">

	<div style="background-color: #000000; top: 100; left: 100; width: 100; height: 100;">

		<table border="0" height="100%" width="100%" onMouseOver="this.bgColor='#777777';" onMouseOut="this.bgColor='';">
		<tr>
			<td>
				& nbsp; <!-- zusammenschreiben natürlich... -->
			</td>
		</tr>
		</table>

	</div>

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Avariel (23. Mai 2002)

Komisch, mit deinem Code funktionierts bei mir auch. Als ich das in meinen (bisschen komplizierteren) Quelltext eingebaut hatte gings nicht. 
Naja, hab ich vermutlich in dem Durcheinander nen Fehler reingehauen. Danke für die Hilfe! :|


----------

